# Follow through



## Steve Ruis (Oct 4, 2002)

*SOme Generic Help?*

I am not familiar with your decription of your new bow (a roscoby riser cam?) but if this bow is substantially more reflexed than your last bow, it's weight distribution will be much further forward than a straight or deflexed riser bow. Consequently it will roll much faster than your old rig. "The shot ain't over 'till the bow bows." is still good. You will have to adjust your stabilizers to slow down the roll until it has about the same rhythm you had before. Moving weight closer to your hand will slow it down. The problem with many moder speed bows is that most of the riser projects out passed the bow hand and the riser is the most massive part of the bow.

Steve Ruis


----------



## Matshark (Aug 11, 2007)

The riser cam is referring to a camera that mounts to the front stabilizer hole for self video of your shot. The problem is that with a surprise release it seems impossible to keep the bow from tilting enough to miss the shot impact. When someone says to keep your pin on the target until the arrow hits are they saying to grab the bow at the shot? I cannot keep the pin on the target because when I shoot the bow falls forward and the camera ends up pointing at the ground.


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

You will need to put counter balance on back of the bow to off set the weight of the camera so you slow the forward rotation of bow from the camera.


----------



## jna329 (Nov 11, 2008)

skip5515 said:


> You will need to put counter balance on back of the bow to off set the weight of the camera so you slow the forward rotation of bow from the camera.


Ideally you want the bow to balance in your hand after the shot. no forward or back. most of us shoot with heavy stabilizer or shock reduction stabilizer that throws the weight forward anyway. with the camera it becomes a practice thing. counter balance as much as possible and then practice shooting with the camera til you find a grip that allows the impact shot without any torque of the bow. it is possible to shoot relaxed without the bow falling. it just takes practice. you will most likely have to change your grip. good luck.


----------

